# Solar fence lights



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Evening all

Looking for some recommendations on some solar lights to screw to a fence down a dark alley where I store my bins. I know the chances are none will survive more than a couple of winters but I would at least like to try and buy some level of quality.

Something similar to this, I need 4 to 6 minimum.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/24PCS-SOLAR-POWERED-FENCE-LIGHTS-STEP-DOOR-WALL-BRIGHT-LED-LIGHTS-GARDEN-OUTDOOR/113840214009?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D40733%26meid%3D9fb4ff4232574fa2962f544b25fe57aa%26pid%3D100667%26rk%3D6%26rkt%3D8%26mehot%3Dpp%26sd%3D333043996227%26itm%3D113840214009%26pmt%3D1%26noa%3D1%26pg%3D2334524&_trksid=p2334524.c100667.m2042

TIA


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I have these mate, going well and survived the Scottish weather so far

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Solar-Po...Garden-Lighting/264102613174?var=563659531347


----------



## rabiesoflard (Aug 9, 2011)

Not the cheapest but the MPOW ones are great
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mpow-Outdoor-Security-High-efficient-Illumination/dp/B07LCL4NQB/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?keywords=mpow+solar+light&qid=1572899468&sprefix=mpow&sr=8-4


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

We have 3 of these dotted around..excellent product, seem to recharge easily, great light output & almost 3 years old and still going strong.
https://www.thesolarcentre.co.uk/products/ECO_Wedge_XT_Solar_Motion_Welcome_Light-739-78.html
Cheers,

Chris


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

rabiesoflard said:


> Not the cheapest but the MPOW ones are great
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mpow-Outdoor-Security-High-efficient-Illumination/dp/B07LCL4NQB/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?keywords=mpow+solar+light&qid=1572899468&sprefix=mpow&sr=8-4


Second this - theyre bright buggers!

gonna buy more and stick em everywhere... i may add some sealnt to the back though as there are seams im not happy with


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

NorthantsPete said:


> Second this - theyre bright buggers!
> 
> gonna buy more and stick em everywhere... i may add some sealnt to the back though as there are seams im not happy with


Third this. I purchased them as a temporary measure but leaving them permanently in now. 3 for £13 at the start of the year and well worth it.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Nick-ST said:


> Evening all
> 
> Looking for some recommendations on some solar lights to screw to a fence down a dark alley where I store my bins. I know the chances are none will survive more than a couple of winters but I would at least like to try and buy some level of quality.
> 
> ...


i used to have them, they are no where near as bright as advertised and the first good rain they filled up with water and blew. There's another thread on here where someone was asking a similar question. i posted in there the ones i have now with photos.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

found it
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=416370


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I noticed some in Wilko's a week or so back, pretty much a clearance item judging by lack of stock and position on the end of an aisle - they were £12 for 4 from recollection - similar to the Asda/George items. I was interested in replacing a couple of units I bought in home bargains about 5 years ago (ca £4 each, stainless cases, low output horizontal maker light during darkness with motion sensor to switch on downward facing brighter light), but didnt see the need to buy more than i needed.


----------

